

Amazon databases down? (e.g., shopping carts, adv search page) - FluidDjango
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ats-query-page/

======
MusicTrainer
Yes I noticed this too. I tried to contact customer service about my damaged
kindle all day and their order db is down.

------
rg
Yes, and still mostly down an hour later (SF).

